# Höchste ID ermitteln



## Anfänger2011 (27. Mai 2016)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich sitze seit ein paar Stunden an einem eigentlich ziemlich simplen Problem. Ich kann aber einfach keinen Fehler ausmachen, daher hoffe ich ihr seht ihn. Prinzipiell geht es darum aus einen Array den höchsten Wert zu ermitteln:


```
var element2 = document.querySelectorAll('.taskByID');
    var heighestID2 = element2.item(0).id.split("_")[1];
    var allIDs = heighestID2;
    for(var i=1; i < element2.length; i++){
        allIDs = allIDs + "," + element2.item(i).id.split("_")[1];
        if(element2.item(i).id.split("_")[1] > heighestID2){
            heighestID2 = element2.item(i).id.split("_")[1];
        }
    }
   
    alert(allIDs);
    alert(heighestID2);
```

Die erste Ausgabe (aller vorhandenen ID klappt wunderbar). Die zweite Ausgabe hingegen liefert einen zu kleinen/ falschen Wert.

LG Anfänger2011

P.S.:Schonmal VIELEN DANK im voraus


----------



## Dompteur (27. Mai 2016)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, vergleichst du Strings und nicht Zahlen.
Es wird also nicht nach Größe sondern lexikalisch sortiert.
Daher ist "20" < "9"


----------



## Anfänger2011 (27. Mai 2016)

Dank dir ich war wirklich schon am verzweifeln XD


----------

